

Sharedy.com: Create Facebook's Status Timeline with Embedly, jQuery and GAE - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/how-to-create-facebooks-status-messages-timel

======
arnorhs
I had no idea embed.ly existed, that's really cool looking service. Also
didn't know about the oembed standard...

~~~
LiveTheDream
oEmbed is notable for its part in Facebook's share/status update
features...from just a URL for a given page, the correct content can be
extracted and displayed directly. Probably tumblr, et al use it as well,
though I am not certain.

~~~
iamdave
I don't know if it's oEmbed (though it might be) but yes tumblr does this with
images and video.

------
Rauchg
Async previewing of the detected links before sending would be nice (which is,
imho, the nice thing about Facebook status form) Good work nonetheless, I'm
looking forward to using oEmbed through embed.ly soon.

